# Delayed Intro. 3 Years Out and Now Back In!



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

HI! I originally joined this forum when I was Indiana trying to get back into horses after a 3 year break due to finances and pregnancy.

Now I'm an army wife staying with my parents in Southern Oregon while my husband is in basic training.

I'm finally getting back into horses. It's been a long, painful break. It truly is my passion and the one place I can go to relax and clear my mind. All my anxiety problems are completely alleviated when I'm riding and concentrating.

My mom has an older DEAD BROKE Qelding with far more training than she or I could ever use, but after two years of being spoiled with her I am tuning him up and reintroducing old basics, like side passing and haunch/front end turns, and he is going to help me learn cow work.

I just helped her get an amazing 5 year old blue roan grade QH. I'm working with him trying to get him ready to do drill team (a first for both of us). He has some problems that are mainly due to his previous owner hurrying his training. I'm just filling in holes in foundation work and learning the whole time.

Finally I'm getting to ride again regularly for the first time in years.

My background is in barrel racing and am now looking to get an off the track QH as a barrel prospect. I can't wait to have my own horse again and follow my own rules.

I learn tons from this forum and am so fascinated I tend to spend hours on here a night. I am somewhat opinionated but I am a complete sponge. If it has to do with training, tack, or western riding guaranteed I've read it.

Good to be here.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_Hey welcome back to HF. _
_Im glad you can finally get back into horses. I too have been out of horses for a while, am currently pregnant and money troubles too. I used to have 11 horses back in england. I miss it daily and cant wait untill i can get back into it. It will be a while but i know i will eventually get another horse. _
_Im happy for you that things are going so well right now. _
_Just remember to learn from all your mistakes _


----------

